
The Radioactive Clock In Your Teeth - transburgh
http://www.forbes.com/2010/05/21/radioactive-carbon-science-technology-breakthroughs-teeth.html?feed=rss_technology
======
ubernostrum
Similar tricks have been used in even more far-flung corners of industry, like
identifying fake vintage whisky:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/foodanddrinknews/526...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/foodanddrinknews/5261586/Nuclear-
bomb-tests-help-to-identify-fake-whisky.html)

------
techiferous
It's pretty hard to contain the effects of nuclear tests, especially when
nukes are exploded in space: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
altitude_nuclear_explosion>

~~~
carterschonwald
The parts about how this generates an emp pulse, as well as what a real life
emp pulse would do are really fascinating

